
Show HN: WebGL viewshed demo - MonkeyDan
https://www.monkeybrains.net/viewshed/
======
MonkeyDan
Inspired to share this by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11852783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11852783)

Terribly unoptimized, but runs decently on modern Intel integrated graphics
cards and iPhones.

